# OBD II PERFORMANCE MONITOR /diagnostic - £95 DELIVERED!! 0-60, 0-100, G force, dyno



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

After hours of painful research on t'internet and trials on various cars we have found the simple answer we've been looking for! 
(I am not connected in any way to the supplier of this equipment BTW!)

This piece of diagnostic kit represents unbelievable value for money. It is high quality and does the job!

Racelogic GPS Performance box costs near £400, we have found this for just £99 delivered, bought one, tested it, and negotiated a 5% discount for GTR drivers!! 
You can buy one of DIRECT FROM SUPPLIER for £95 inc vat and delivery!!!

http://www.thompsonsltd.co.uk/VI-Performance-Monitor/VI/Performance-Monitor/ is the link to the monitor

important - 5% discount !!! ***The discount code is TM7-GWY-6XQ that needs to go into the "coupon code" section at the checkout!***

(this code will also give you 5% of everything else on their site!!!)

This from supplier:

This is by far one of the most exciting car products to have come to the performance market in a very long time. 


This ODBII interface works by taking its power from the ODB port and because its touch screen, it is practical and easy to use.

Packed full of clever features, it is a must have if you want to know what your engine/vehicle is REALLY doing!!

From 0-60, MPH, BHP, G Force, Revs, Throttle, Acceleration/Braking and other performance data to full Fault diagnosis!

With code reading and resetting functionality its a great tool for mechanics and performance enthusiasts alike.




 



Here is what VI performance have to say about it:

So how does it work? 

The VI Monitor installs in seconds and works by reading the data stream straight from your vehicles electronics via the On-Board 
Diagnostic (OBDII) port. Well, the VI also has a number of innovative functions.

Each and every one will offer something different, from being able to monitor up to 15 parameters including Speed & RPM, to Performance 
Tests for both braking and acceleration, which can be downloaded and stored on the computer for future reference.

One of the features that makes VI an even more handy everyday tool is the Built-In Diagnostics Feature. Have you ever had an engine warning 
light, but don’t know why? Well, once VI is connected, and providing your car is compatible, it will display the fault code number and a 
brief description of the fault, giving you the information which could save you £££.

The VI Monitor also allows you to reset the fault code yourself, and keeps a complete history including time and distance since the warning light(s) was activated and reset.

TO CHECK COMPATIBILITY PLEASE GO TO:

VI Performance Monitor | VI Performance


Technical Specification: 

#Comes with "Gooseneck" Windscreen mount 
#2m ODB Cable 
#Power Source: ODB Connection
#USB Cable to connect to PC 
#VI Monitor Software 
#Dimentions: 105mm x 75mm x 30mm approximately 







The VI Monitor is packed with Innovative Features.


Each and every one will offer something different, from being able to monitor different parameters*, running performance tests for both braking and acceleration and being able to store up to 500 hours of data which can be downloaded and stored on a computer for future reference. It installs in SECONDS, can be moved from car to car, is fun and informative to use and is accurate to within hundreds of a second - PROVEN in live tests at Santa Pod Raceway




Now your car really can TALK TO YOU*

Monitor parameters such as RPM, Speed, Throttle Position, Intake Manifold Pressure, Water Temperature, 
Air Fuel Ratios (lambda), Air Flow Rate, Ignition Advance Fuel Pressure, and many more.


Performance Tests for Both Acceleration and Braking

Perform braking and acceleration tests such as 0-60, 1/4 mile and 0-60-0 to measure your car's true 
performance. Most tests can be G-triggered for unparrelled acuracy. Each test is recorded for future comparision.


Dont get Points on your licence and SAVE MONEY

Avoid putting points on your license with adjustable speed warnings. Use the RPM warnings in conjunction with the adjustable Shift Light feature to get the most from your engines performance.


Self-Damping 3 Axis G-Sensor

Highly accurate G-Sensor with built-in damping monitors acceleration, brakiung and cornering G-Forces. Also records maximum G-readings.


Dont Loose Track... 
Record over 500 hours of engine and performance data on any parameters for review. Then upload the data to your computer for comparison. Ideal for measuring the effectiveness of modifications and recording drivers performance.


Descriptive Fault Code Diagnostics

Got a Engine Warning Light, but dont know why? - VI gives you the fault code number and a description of the problem, giving you more information to take to your garage or tuner.


Timing

Simple stop/start timing feature allows you to record your times for later comparison on a computer.


MIL Stats

VI allows you to reset fault codes yourself, It also maintains a complete MIL stats history, including time and distance since the engine warning light was activated or rest.


Take it to the MAX!

Using a Built-in Virtual Dynamomter, VI can test your vehicles true net horsepower in real world conditions.


WANT ONE??

CLICK HERE http://www.thompsonsltd.co.uk/VI-Performance-Monitor/VI/Performance-Monitor/

YOU WILL NEED YOUR 5% DISCOUNT CODE TM7-GWY-6XQ that needs to go into the "coupon code" section at the final checkout!

(WHICH ALSO WORKS ACROSS THEIR ENTIRE PRODUCT RANGE!!!! HAPPY DAYS!!)


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Nigel, nice bit of kit at an incredibly good price. I have a V-Box but this could still be handy. Unfortunately your links do not work for some reason.....


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Nigel, nice bit of kit at an incredibly good price. I have a V-Box but this could still be handy. Unfortunately your links do not work for some reason.....


sorted! :chairshot


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Ordered:smokin:


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up mate. :clap: Just ordered one!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

bones said:


> Thanks for the heads up mate. :clap: Just ordered one!


You dont hang about :thumbsup:


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh yes, but I still have to find the thingy so I can plug the wotzit into the car when it arrives!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

bones said:


> Oh yes, but I still have to find the thingy so I can plug the wotzit into the car when it arrives!


It's underneath the sprocket arm by the plastic clip


----------



## sammyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Worth a try at that price , ordered


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

nurburgringgtr said:


> It's underneath the sprocket arm by the plastic clip


Wot?

Not going out to look anywhere anyway. Its too frikin cold!!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Nigel, firstly are you the same Nigel from Cannonball Ireland by any chance? Anyways just a question, do you know will the OBD reader work with a Cobb tuned car? I only ask as a lot of guys seem to be having issues trying to link OBD readers up with their Harry's lap timer app for some reason, and I was just wondering if this works fine on Cobb tuned cars.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

The GTR's standard MFD could make use of some of these functions  Really tempted to order if it's compatible!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Shame Nissan couldn't record all MFD data on to USB key like the track times.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks good....+1 on the establishing whether it works with a tuned car. Some of the iPad apps connected via the odb2 don't work that well.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

will it work on r32 or r34 GTR


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

bones said:


> Oh yes, but I still have to find the thingy so I can plug the wotzit into the car when it arrives!


Easy, look below electric boot release switch and there is a small flap you pull down revealing a white OBDII connector !


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Has anyone noticed in the video on the dyno it only measures up to 500bhp?!!
That limit will only be suitable for about 5% of owners I reckon!


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

bobel said:


> Hi Nigel, firstly are you the same Nigel from Cannonball Ireland by any chance? Anyways just a question, do you know will the OBD reader work with a Cobb tuned car? I only ask as a lot of guys seem to be having issues trying to link OBD readers up with their Harry's lap timer app for some reason, and I was just wondering if this works fine on Cobb tuned cars.


Hi YES 'tis me! white GTR35 2011, (in Missus's white DB9 volante last year)

I've got a Cobb tuned car and it works just fine! 

See you in Ireland for Cannonball 2013?!:squintdan


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> The GTR's standard MFD could make use of some of these functions  Really tempted to order if it's compatible!


I've trialled it for last month and it works perfectly! 
We have the MFD of course, now the Racelogic VBox and now this Vi Box, can't see out of the windscreen!! But all working and agreeing with each other.

Interestingly my GTR's speedometer is 5% too ambitious!:squintdan


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Looks good....+1 on the establishing whether it works with a tuned car. Some of the iPad apps connected via the odb2 don't work that well.


I've run mine for a month with zero problems:runaway:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

bobwoolmer said:


> will it work on r32 or r34 GTR


Will/should work on ANY vehicle with OBDII connector, if you click on the link to vi Performance and check compatability...it works cheers Nige


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

nigelGTR said:


> Hi YES 'tis me! white GTR35 2011, (in Missus's white DB9 volante last year)
> 
> I've got a Cobb tuned car and it works just fine!
> 
> See you in Ireland for Cannonball 2013?!:squintdan


Do you also have a Cobb TCM map on your car?


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Do you also have a Cobb TCM map on your car?


Yes mate, it has been upgraded to 2012 with TCM flashing. cheers


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

nigelGTR said:


> Hi YES 'tis me! white GTR35 2011, (in Missus's white DB9 volante last year)
> 
> I've got a Cobb tuned car and it works just fine!
> 
> See you in Ireland for Cannonball 2013?!:squintdan


Not sure yet if I'll do it again this year, but I'll see! Tough choice between a cobb'ed GTR and that nice new DBS I see your Missus got for you this year!

Thanks for clearing up that it works with your Cobb too.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

bobel said:


> Not sure yet if I'll do it again this year, but I'll see! Tough choice between a cobb'ed GTR and that nice new DBS I see your Missus got for you this year!
> 
> Thanks for clearing up that it works with your Cobb too.


Ha! That's her car - I was just her Cannonball Bitch/navigator for 3 days!! (don't knock it until you've tried it!!):runaway:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bought:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Bought one too!

Bit cheeky as I don't own a GTR!

Gotta give us poor 996 turbo owners a break


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

Nige. You're doin good trade pal! Hope your on a commission. :thumbsup:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

bones said:


> Nige. You're doin good trade pal! Hope your on a commission. :thumbsup:


Nothing in this for me - except the joy of knowing I've helped others!!:blahblah:


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Has this been found to be just as accurate as a vbox or similar higher priced products? If so then defo bargain and will get one....:smokin:


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Glennyboy said:


> Has this been found to be just as accurate as a vbox or similar higher priced products? If so then defo bargain and will get one....:smokin:


I have both and have run mine alongside the vbox a few times to check and although one is based on GPS and the other off ECU, they are pretty much aligned. 

Unless your ECU is throwing out totally wrong information, it works!:squintdan


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

> Order Confirmed
> 
> Thank you!
> Your order has now been placed and assigned order number


Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

> Hello Andrew!
> 
> This is a short notification email to let you know that we have now processed your order and it is pending shipment to Cambridgeshire today.
> 
> If you have any queries don't hesitate to contact us,


 How quick :bowdown1:


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

So ordered this on the free 2-7 day delivery option and it arrived about 9am this morning so from order to deliver 22 hours not bad at all


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Bought! Cheers OP


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

It arrived last week and I had it fitted for the Silverstone track day yesterday connected to the OBD

It worked for 3 hours and then the screen went blank. Tried switching on and off - nothing.

Unplugged from the OBD left it while I used the V-Box for a couple of hours and then reconnected it. It worked for about 10 minutes and again the screen went blank. Eventually re-booted it again and guess what, it was in German, and I don't speak German.

Called the technical department today and got absolutely nowhere. They suggested I call their customer service but couldn't put me through as they were busy. I left my number and guess what, no call back.

I then called them back late afternoon only to end up speaking to the technical support guy who again said he couldn't help and that they were very busy on customer service and they would call me back immediately.

No call of course. I can only assume that they are having so many problems that they cannot cope with the number of complaints or they just can't be bothered.

I do not normally complain about a company on the forum, but as I was going to be doing a proper write up after Silverstone on this forum about how it was such a good value instrument, unfortunately Thompsons Ltd seem to have shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> It arrived last week and I had it fitted for the Silverstone track day yesterday connected to the OBD
> 
> It worked for 3 hours and then the screen went blank. Tried switching on and off - nothing.
> 
> ...


Not good - especially as I recommended them!! (from experience!) i'll send them an email shortly. They (the company) have been around for decades so I am surprised at lack of proper response. I have no doubt they will give you a replacement.

Incidently, yours is the first unit I have heard go wrong - and there are a few kicking around now!!

Bloody shame when you were wanting to test it on a track day too!!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Well got a phone call this morning from the wife on way to work stating EML has come on her car so thought this is it get to use my monitor to fault diagnose as car is OBD-II compliant. 

Came to work go to turn it on... nothing at all.

Okay no worries guess there is no charge on the unit. Plug it into Mac some icon spinning around so I wait... 1 hour later it's still spinning?

Fine will plug it into PC... oh same icon just spinning around endless.

So basically how do I turn the unit on? standalone it won't turn on and plugged into either a MAC or PC I just get a endless spinning icon going 01 10 01 10 01 10.

Or is it broken before it's ever been turned on?


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

EAndy said:


> Well got a phone call this morning from the wife on way to work stating EML has come on her car so thought this is it get to use my monitor to fault diagnose as car is OBD-II compliant.
> 
> Came to work go to turn it on... nothing at all.
> 
> ...


When I plugged the unit into the car the screen came on. It does not need to be charged as it is on when connected to car or PC.

You have to install the software on PC. The spinning thing just indicates a connection with the PC and enables you to transfer the data files. I do not think there is software for Mac so won't work.

Must admit dont know much about unit and not tried it properly yet but hope this helps a bit.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers, I plugged it into a 307 outside to see if it would work first it didn't do anything, so started car still nothing. Turned off ignition to give up hope then it came to life. 

Seemed to function from that point hoping it's not got a mind of its own when it want to work.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Think I will hold fire on this to see whether these issues are resolved..shame as it looked great value!

David


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Within minutes I managed to sort error to do with cruise control on my Subaru Forester- success first time ! Haven't played with all the other stuff or tried it on the GTR yet, but just wanted to notch up this little victory - warning light was driving me crazy :clap:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Spoke to them at some length over a conference call and they concluded that it was either a faulty unit (70%) or the Ecutek has something in it that caused the malfunction (30%)

I have returned it yesterday and hope to have a replacement by Wednesday.

Keep you all posted:thumbsup:


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

A bit of an old thread revival here, but how have these worked out?


----------

